# SOLVED: Compaq DL380 G1, HPASM install failure

## Fog_Watch

Hello

The real subject for this request is "Help! This computer's making me deaf"

I have a Compaq DL380 G1 with a fresh installation (2.6.16-hardened-r10).  The fans on this thing are spinning so fast the box is moving around on my floor of its own accord.  I am desperate to slow down the fans.

cpqhealth I understand is only for 2.4 kernels.  So I have been trying with hpasm.  The versions I have tried are:

hpasm-7.2.0-198.rhel3.i386.rpm

hpasm-7.4.0-56.rhel4.i386.rpm

hpasm-7.5.1-8.rhel4.i386.rpm

None work.  When I  *Quote:*   

> hpasmd

  the response I get is  *Quote:*   

> Proliant System Health Monitor loading

 I am returned to the prompt and nothing happens.  There is no reduction in fan speed and hpasmd is not listed as a process.   This suggests that what I am attempting to do is possible, as does the howto.  Maybe the problem is with using a hardened kernel.  

Any suggestions as to how I can slow down my fans would be much appreciated.Last edited by Fog_Watch on Tue Aug 15, 2006 2:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fog_Watch

SOLVED.

Just a quick note.  All I needed to do was 

```
paxctl -s /opt/compaq/hpasmd/bin/hpasmd

```

And if you want an ebuild, just go here.

[edit]

Second thoughts, last time I just installed the ebuild and didn't have to worry about paxctl.

[/edit]

----------

## theholymac

On A DL360G2:  Ebuilds are broken, wiki instructions don't seem to work: fans are still running at 100%

EDIT:

some quick fixes get the ebuilds to half-work, the SRC_URI needs to be fixed to reflect the current download location and the dependancies need to be re-labled.  Still no joy, however.

The big issue with the ebuilds is it seems that the following lines are broken:

```

cp ${FILESDIR}/initlog.conf ${D}/etc

```

and

```

doexe ${FILESDIR}/functions || die

```

Nothing exists at FILESDIR, which should be /usr/local/portage/app-admin/hdpasm/files.  The "files" directory is missing entirely.  So, after unpacking the .rmp, "die" is called.

As for the wiki method, everything goes fine; hpasmcli works and tells me that my fans are all running at 100%, but hpasmd does not affect the fan speed at all.

```

paxctl -s /opt/compaq/hpasmd/bin/hpasmd 

```

returns

```

file /opt/compaq/hpasmd/bin/hpasmd does not have a PT_PAX_FLAGS program header, try conversion

```

hpasmd IS listed as a running process, STAT = Ssl

Seriously, I'm tearing my hair out here.  This thing is like a tornado merrily tearing it's way through a trailer park.Last edited by theholymac on Mon Mar 17, 2008 8:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fog_Watch

Tried the manual installation?

----------

## theholymac

yes, after giving up on the ebuilds, I tried the manual installation as described in on the wiki.  hpasmcli works fine, hpasmd tells me it's loading and shows up when I run ps -aux, but the fan speed is never reduced.

EDIT:  I managed to smack around the ebuild enough to get it to emerge; I had to copy over all of the non-digest files  from here and put them in a "files" directory at /usr/local/portage/app-admin/hpasm/files.  Emerge seemed to go well, it installed a lot of files and didn't throw up any errors..  However... where'd it install things? hpasmcli and a few other things are in /sbin, but hpasmcli can't find hpasmd.  I may need to mess around with my $PATH

----------

## Fog_Watch

 *theholymac wrote:*   

> However... where'd it install things?

 

```
# pwd && ls    

/usr/local/sbin

hpasmcli  hpasmd
```

and

```
# pwd && ls compaq && pwd && ls hp

/opt

cmhp  cpqhealth  foundation  hpasm  hpasmd  server  storage  utils  webagent

/opt

hpsmh
```

----------

## theholymac

like I said, only hpasmcli was found, and it was in /sbin.

Everything else is in /opt/compaq/hpasmd/bin and /opt/compaq/hpasm/bin.  Adding both of these to $PATH made them available to the system, but as before, hpasmd seems to have no effect on the system: it claims to load, and shows up as a process, but fan speed is not reduced at all.

----------

## Fog_Watch

Seen this?

----------

## theholymac

No, I have not.  I'll check it out when I have a chance, but it seems rather... ancient?  Last update I can see was mid 2000.

On my own personal front, I've been reading through the documentation and man pages that the ebuild installed; it appears that lm_sensors is required, which was not mentioned elsewhere.  Once installed and configured, it loads a module "piix4" fine, but can't find "thmc50".  Still working on that, may be a problem, may not.

Also, it makes some mention of the IPMI system, particularly /dev/ipmi0.  Although I have IPMI support compiled in, /dev/ipmi is nowhere to be found.

----------

## theholymac

Follow up:

As near as I can tell, fan control simply does not work on the DL360 G2.  I adapted one of the tuxus ebuilds to a newer version of HPASM and posted it here; this ebuild worked fine on a DL560, but not a DL360 G1 or DL360 G2.  I am relatively certain that the old PIII era hardware simply does not readily support this software, even though HP says it does.

----------

